# Have I made a huge mistake getting a puppy?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just take deep breathes it is going to be great I promise. You and the pupper will have a routine in no time.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I think that you're probably tired! She is absolutely adorable and your son looks so happy with her. I think that you'll be fine, the beginning is the toughest part (late night potty trips, accidents, etc). I promise that it will all be worth it, I love my 6 month old puppy more than anything.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

first time having a pup like having a first child. It will get better soon,keep loving him and enjoy .Take a lot of photos ,he will grow very quick.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you're just tired and momentarily overwhelmed by the change in your previous routine. I had wanted a puppy so badly for so long and once he was home I really did think, good Lord, what have I done? Then despite all the work, he wormed his way into my heart and I couldn't imagine life without him.

Fast forward 3 months. I had been looking and looking for a second dog to keep the puppy occupied. I was sure it was the right thing to do and adopted a 3 year old golden. Once I had done it, I had the same "buyer's remorse" and that same voice inside was shouting that I had made a mistake. But it wasn't a mistake and in no time we were a happy little pack.

Whenever I make big changes like this in my life (and make no mistake, getting a dog is a BIG change) I always second guess myself because I suddenly miss the safety of my life before the change. Once I give it time to sink in and recognize that while things are different, they are better for it, then I can relax and just go with the flow.

Do some soul searching and think about other changes you've made in your life. Have you heard this voice before and did everything turn out fine? Chances are yes. Your husband will bond with the dog and it will no longer be your idea, it'll be his great idea! 

I think many of us felt the way you are feeling now, but you'd be hard pressed to find anyone here who regrets it. Quite the contrary: these fantastic animals have enriched our lives beyond expectation.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I felt the same way....they are babies and take alot of your time and energy at first. And when puppy first comes home its overwhelming. But you will get into a routine and puppy will grow quick. I think its a good thing to raise puppies and children together...not always easy....but good.

All of this hard work is entirely worth it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Only you can really know that for sure. But I definitely felt overwhelmed at times when Rookie came home with me. The first couple of weeks were particularly difficult because I was completely EXHAUSTED. I was getting up at least 2 or 3 times a night for a while and I don't do too well when I'm sleep deprived. I get cranky and a little bit stupid.

Oh, and the biting phase with those puppy teeth was tough also. I absolutely hated when he would jump up on me and grab my pants or my short or whatever in an attempt to play. It drove me nuts.

So, there have been phases that I really didn't enjoy, but the experience of having a dog in my life has been overwhelmingly positive. Rookie is 17 months old and I can't even imagine not having a dog now. Actually, it's more than that, it's not just a question of having a dog, I can't imagine not having Rookie.

I think it's tough in the beginning because you haven't really bonded with your dog yet. Sure, they're cute and all, but you don't really KNOW them yet.

I do think it's important that your husband finds a way to bond with the dog as well. Maybe he can be involved in training the dog? I think it can be really tough if someone in the house doesn't really like/want the dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think you're just tired aswell.

Tucker was my first puppy/dog ever. And there was quite a few times were I got so exhausted and frustrated that I thought I should re-home him, but y'know what, I'm SO glad I didn't now.

He's almost 2 now and he's the best dog ever, well-behaved and my best bud.

I think you should just hang in there, the puppy stage doesn't last forever!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

In a few days you won't know why you were thinking this way. Like others have said, it's a lot of work. I'm going through the same thing as you right now with an adopted shelter puppy. Libby and him are driving me up the wall with their fighting and I keep thinking I made a huge mistake. DH wasn't to keen on getting a second dog at this time either. If my 15 month old Golden can start getting along with the puppy so I don't have to keep them seperate all day, we'd be in good shape. I feel bad giving advice since I'm in the same boat as you right now and I posted about how I was thinking of getting rid of him just the other day-- I would love to keep him around however resident dog thinks otherwise and is making this really difficult. 

I promise, in the end it will be worth it. I couldn't imagine my life without Libby since she's been through so much for us the last year- and she can always manage to make me smile. Once your routine is established things will get easier. They have for me even though I need to keep mine completley seperate most of the day- but having that routine really helps you get your thoughts together and you'll realize what Moxie brings to your family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

When my first dog passed, I adopted 2 puppies. I had to deal w/ alot of guilt because at first I thought I didn't love them enough like they deserved. All I could think about was how much I loved Nikkie and that even though these 2 puppies were cute, I wasn't being fair to them because I didn't love them like I loved my Nikki. Well, time passed and the puppies started developing their own personalities and they wormed their way into my heart and I couldn't imagine not having them. Give your pupper some time--soon he will do a lot more than just eat, sleep, and poop and I am sure you will fall in love too!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Take some deep breaths and try to relax a bit. This is very new for everybody right now. One suggestion I do have - use the crate a lot at the beginning. Young puppies need to sleep a lot. She'll become interested in toys when she is comfortable in her new home. It does take time, and it is well worth it. You have a great puppy, knowing her history, I'm sure she has a great temperament and she's probably smart as well. I hope all falls into place for you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you remember how hard the first few months with your baby were? You were so exhausted you couldn't string five words together, and all you wanted was six hours straight to sleep and NOT do another load of laundry for a week??? I remember that, anad my youngest baby is 23! So it goes with a new puppy. You're tired, your hubby isn't jumping for joy, your son probably has some holes in clothing from puppy teeth, and your routine is topsy turvy. Don't worry. In a few days, you'll have a new routine and fairly soon, you won't be able to imagine life without this bundle of fur. If you still feel the same way a week from now as you do today, I would call the breeder. Buyer's remorse isn't a bad thing; thinking only of the best for the puppy is a good thing!


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind and understanding replies. Reading your words is really comforting.

I keep reminding myself that there were moments when I first brought my kids home, that I would have handed them off to anyone who'd care for them just so I could sleep. Like some of you said, sleep deprivation turns me into a weepy mass of jello.

Moxie is in her crate and I'm going to get as much sleep as I can before she needs to go out during the night. She's being pretty vocal about not wanting to be in there right now, so my husband decamped to another room with a LOUD noise machine. Lucky him! 

So far, she isn't too bitey. But she doesn't seem terribly enamored of her chew toys, despite my best efforts to make them her favorite things in the world. I smeared peanut butter on a kong (totally uninterested), cream cheese on another (mildly interested) and the puppy kong liver paste on another one (liked that best, but wasn't obsessed with it). Just a shmear on each, not enough to upset her tummy.

Do they start getting more into the toys later? I'm also kind of at a loss for how to keep her occupied since I can't really walk her on the leash and she doesn't seem too interested yet in balls or toys.

She enjoyed wandering around the yard and hanging out while the kids played on our swingset.

Anyway, thanks again for your encouragement. It really does help. Now, if she'll just stop barking and whining so I can get some rest, it'll all be better in the morning.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Regarding the toys: Puppies are like children. If you show a lot of interest in a particular toy they will want to have it. Sometimes I would "play" with one of Fergus's toys without involving him at all. Then he'd notice and come over and want to see what I had. Then he'd have to have it. Play a little hard to get. 

I will say Fergus was never interested in his Kong. He liked stuffed toys, his rope toy, tennis balls, and anything with that crinkle stuff or a squeaker in it.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I agree with everything that has been posted so far. With every puppy I've ever had I spend the first *2 weeks *wondering "why in the world" I did such a thing as get a puppy...was I completely insane...LOL! I have 6 dogs right now and wouldn't trade any of them for all the riches on earth. They add so much to my life and bring so much joy and pleasure to daily life. 

Give yourself 2 weeks and then look at the situation again. By then you will have gotten into a nice routine, the pup will be a couple of weeks older and most important...you will have started to bond with the pup.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

On the playing thing... he just came home, right? For the first couple of days he'll just be settling in. Probably won't play much. He's just getting used to his new surroundings and his new family. Once he settles in, he'll start to show more of an interest in toys and will become very playful.


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Your new puppy sure is a cutie! I agree with what everyone said about the first few weeks of having a puppy- they are tiring..but know that it will be so rewarding for your whole family for a long time 

As far as toys...Darby was nostalgic, at best, about toys for the first little while. After about two good weeks of settling in, she was toy crazy! She LOVES toys now (she's 4.5 months)...honestly, she carries them around, bounds around with them, always has some kind of toy in her mouth! However, she didn't/doesn't have interest in Kongs..she loves fleece toys/petstages rope balls/tennis balls (so funny to see her play with them..she bats them around the house, etc) and the Nylabone Keys! 

Good luck  Puppies go through so many stages in the first few months, but looking back, it went so fast!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hang in there. When we first got Rusty, who is my first dog, I was constantly reminded that he was MY puppy. In order for me to get the full blown responsibility training, I got more than my fair share of ALL of the work (I'm 15, btw) There were times that I felt guilty that I was so often angry with him for doing puppy things- ripping my pajamas, going in the house, running away with things he shouldn't have- and I wondered sometimes if there was someone who could have done a better job. I admit, I even wondered why I had ever asked for a dog. Some days I was so frustrated I would break down and beg my parents to take him for a little while, but all it took was a little kiss from Rusty to show me how much it was worth it- to have an ever loyal, faithful best friend who's life goal is to never let you down. He's 8 months now and we still have moments when we don't get along, but we've grown so close that I can't imagine it being any different.

Plus, it decreased the chances that I'll want to get pregnant at this age, LOL
just kidding >_>

It'll get better, and fast. One day you'll miss her puppy antics (maybe not all of them)


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Everyone offered great words of advice. The 'omg, what did I DO' phase is completely normal and will pass.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Puppies as birth control! Allux, you may have a brill idea there.

Good for you for hanging in there with your pup. I'm off to bed now so I can have a clear head in the morning.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Right after getting my last pup I had this feeling and as you can see in my signature she was not my first :uhoh:. But my last two had been bred by me so there was never anytime to really thing about it once they were born. However the last one is not from my breeding so when I brought her home at 8 weeks of age it was like she said "Here I am now what are yoou going to do :?" Needless to say all this passed quickly and it hase been bliss ever since, but not without it's moments, trust me. :doh:

Enjoy you are about to embark on one of those magical journeys.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, i felt like that too! I am a single parent of 2 kids as well as a puppy... we have had dogs before...but NEVER a pup!!!!!
It is a MASSIVE change...and i am still adjusting 3 weeks later...but, she is fab! Bundles of energy and love.
As for her toys tash didn't even look at them for 4 days, but now she loves them and always has one of them with her.
Like everyone else said, it is hard work...but, somehow a family doesn't feel complete without a dog!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable. I have to agree with others. I remember when I first brought Meg home. It was like having a tornado in your house and I questioned 'What on earth have I done?'. She was hard work but no way would I have parted with her and I never did. I had her for 15 wonderful years and I wouldnt have missed any of it for the world!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh gosh, I remember that feeling when reality hits!! The idea of a puppy is through rose-tinted glasses (even when you do consider the hard bits...its still all with a rosy glow!) and I remember the first night of having Harry home I started to get a bit panicy when I really thought about the work involved with raising this dog (Harry is a collie x, super energetic dog) so I did get the jitters more than once, just keep going but don't ever wish away his puppyhood it goes soooo fast!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> .... just keep going but don't ever wish away his puppyhood it goes soooo fast!!


Just like raising children--baby stages are just a memory and they are off to college!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! Hopefully it's just that feeling like you get when you leave the hospital with your infant and you have to make all the decisions on your own!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't worry, it is just a phase. We went thru it to. The first 2 weeks are the worst, my hands were red-raw from those litter shark teeth! It passes very quickly. Start letting him drag his leash around to get used to it. We had Tucker out and walking the first week home around a local college campus to get him socialized. Not long walks, but just enough to tire him out. Find a puppy class- the busier you keep him, the happier you both will be. Now a 6 months, that phase is just a memory, and we are truly loving our decision to get him. Hang in there it gets better- just be sure to enjoy the fun moments you have with him now, because he will change fast. We already miss the puppy fur!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

There was a time with every single pet I have had, with the exception of Rusty ... That I felt like... OMG!!! what have I done!!!!?.. I remember one night after being kept awake by Penny screaming... I was laying in bed at 3 a.m . thinking about how I would word the ad.. I always tell people that just get new pets there will come that time.. just take a deep breath and tell yourself this too shall pass. It will, and if you are like me, will be a bit embarrassed you even thought that way... You are human and have so many things on you, especially the kids.. the brunt of a pup falls on mom.. so there you have it.. As for the training, do it like potty training. You are the one trained. You take pup out any time you think he might go.. never wait for a sign, they don't get it. You want to set up such a pattern that they are so used to going outside that going inside is not an option to them. At that point they might whimper to go out.. Don't expect that for weeks. A lot of times it happens sooner, but don't count on it.. you take the initiative. Always watch them and praise praise praise when they go. That way they know it is good to go outside. All the best to you, vent here any time, we have all been there at one time or another!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I felt the same way when we brought home our puppy. I thought I knew what to expect, but the reality of it was so much more draining and overwhelming than I thought it would be. 2 months down the road, with some potty training and puppy kindergarten Caleb had become the puppy that I had always wanted. He's 7 months now and though he still has some learning to do, he's a really awesome dog and I wouldn't trade him for the world. 

It gets better. I promise. Puppies grow up very quickly and soon she'll be potty trained and sleeping through the night.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved Lucy from the start, but occasionally wondered if we had made this huge mistake getting her because it was, at least for the first month or so, a huge adjustment to make in our lives. It got better though, and it sounds like you have a great dog. Now I can't imagine not having Lucy here. She's a part of us.


----------



## nolasmom (Jul 27, 2008)

Your puppy is adorable. When Nola came home my husband could not believe she was a golden retriever. Our other goldens, according to him, were perfect, never did anything wrong. We raised 2 of them from birth and their mom was pretty close to perfect. Nola was a difficult pup from the start but it was in comparison to Sandy, Barney and Opie, who stayed outside in our huge fenced in yard during the day when we were at work. Nola was with us 24/7 and was into everything and had a bad mouthing problem. She is wonderful now. Everything is going to be fine. Good luck for the next few months.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

We got Holly day after Christmas (DH said to get her the day before, but I knew we were going to be on the go so said we should wait..he rolled his eyes at me ) By the 2nd week in Jan. I was wondering why I had wanted a pup...I was tired of cleaning up the poo and pee...felt bad crating her, so decided to baby gate an area and use puppy pads (huge mistake). I would read about "housetraining your pup in only 7 days" and had my expectations WAY up to where they shouldn't be. I kept reading online, more reasonable sites and learning all about puppyhood. Week by week it got better, and I was so glad to find GRF, as this place has helped me a ton. It's made me a better owner, and now I see I just had new puppyitis (if that's a word). Hang in there it gets better...week by week you will see improvements. Miss Holly wasn't completely housetrained until about 16 weeks...and after reading here I realized that was normal, not 8 or 9 weeks. She's my sweet girl (or should I say Daddy's Girl..LOL) and a complete joy. I remember the puppy days now fondly (which I never thought I would when I was going through them) We had such a good time with Holly that we rescued Memphis in April, when Holly was only 5 months old. He was 7 months and we were blessed with him. So before long you may want another golden friend!!!  Take a deep breath, enjoy your pup, and don't expect too much too fast...and take LOTS of pics because the time flies by....really it does


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I think you're just tired and momentarily overwhelmed by the change in your previous routine. I had wanted a puppy so badly for so long and once he was home I really did think, good Lord, what have I done? Then despite all the work, he wormed his way into my heart and I couldn't imagine life without him.
> 
> Fast forward 3 months. I had been looking and looking for a second dog to keep the puppy occupied. I was sure it was the right thing to do and adopted a 3 year old golden. Once I had done it, I had the same "buyer's remorse" and that same voice inside was shouting that I had made a mistake. But it wasn't a mistake and in no time we were a happy little pack.
> 
> ...


Well said! I got my puppy about ten months ago. She will be one year old on September 9th. The first few months were very hard but well worth it. You wont regret sticking it out. Just remember the more you love them the more they will love you in return.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

*Better day...*

Thanks for all the encouragement and your own stories. It's nice to know I'm not the only person who is wondering whether this was a good idea.

We had a pretty good day. The morning was a little rough -- she woke up at 4 am to go out and then was livid when I put her back in the crate with a treat. She barked and yelped until about 5.30. I went downstairs and waited for a break in the shrieking so I wouldn't be taking her out of the crate while she was protesting. 

The afternoon went great. She took a nice, long nap in her crate (after raising holy heck for the first 15 minutes in there) while I cooked dinner. We had friends over with three young kids, and she had a great time running around the backyard while they played. That tired her out enough that she didn't mind going back into her crate while we ate.

I think she's getting the idea of housetraining, she heads straight for the same spot when we go outside. More often than not, she plops down and starts eating grass, but when she has to go she seems to know that's the place.

Two questions: Is it ok for her to be eating the grass? It's not chemically treated.

Also, when she's going into the crate I praise her to high heaven and put treats inside(sometimes a liver bit, sometimes a kong with some cream cheese on the outside), but she definitely isn't running into her crate delightedly. Is there something else I should be doing? Draping a towel over the crate seems to help cut down on the yelping.

Thanks again to everyone.

** I tried to upload another photo but no luck. I'll shoot a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Definitely cover her crate with a light sheet. Make sure there's some ventilation or it will get too hot in there. It makes it more den-like.

I think the thing I admire most about puppies is that they have to 'unlearn' all their doggy instincts and learn a whole new way of living: the human way. A puppy, left on it's own would find a potty spot IN the house that was away from it's sleeping area. With you, she has to learn to let you know that she has to go out.

Puppies naturally bite and play with each other. She has to learn to do that with toys, no more puppy playmates.

She has to learn to spend time by herself. No littermates to snuggle up to.

Puppies have no knowledge of $$ value. They'll chew up, pee on and barf on a carpet that is just as good for sleeping on. 

Also, she is now in an environment where no one behaves like she does, no one speaks her language, and she doesn't understand your language. For her, it's like being kidnapped and put on another planet where she's the only one who doesn't know the rules.

Be patient, she will catch on amazingly fast and even be eager to catch on. She'll get into your heart and be your heart dog.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> Also, when she's going into the crate I praise her to high heaven and put treats inside(sometimes a liver bit, sometimes a kong with some cream cheese on the outside), but she definitely isn't running into her crate delightedly. Is there something else I should be doing? Draping a towel over the crate seems to help cut down on the yelping.


It may take a while for her to really like the crate. You can try hanging out with her around the crate, play with her in and around the crate, etc. Pretty much anything that makes her think the crate is a great place to be.

When Caleb was little and just getting used to his crate, I would sometimes stay right next to his crate reading a book for about 15 min or so. It seemed to help him understand that the crate was a good place for quiet time and I wasn't abandoning him in it.

Also, we often put a little radio going on an am talk station. That seemed to help him calm down.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Mornings will be rough for a while. Soon she'll sleep later.

It takes time for them to see crate as their true den. Lucky was in and out, in and out all through the day (trying to keep him out of trouble lol). I'd tell him to "go to bed" and put him in his crate. Then a short time later I'd get him out when I could watch him. Eventually when I said "go to bed" he'd just trot in there. 

Its been my experience (Lucky experence anyway) that puppy tummies are more sensitive. Lucky ate alot of grass and threw up alot of grass. I had to keep him on leash to make sure he didn't eat pecans, rocks, excessive amounts of grass, whole sticks...etc. His judgement and stomach got stronger as he grew up.

Everything is still brand new but sounds like its progressing....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree your probably tuckered. I don't know how old your kids are but if they are at the age where they are in school the summer time is probably busy. I know many of my friends that are MORE then ready to have kids go back to school. That may be part of the stress as well. You will just have to really think and decide if this is something worth working towards. Nothing worth having comes easy. If you do decide that you cannot keep your puppy please contact your breeder first. If they are reputable they will take th puppy back. Although, be prepared you may not get your money back so don't expect that. There is a ton of folks on here to lend a helping hand and listen when your overwhelmed. So take some time and think about. I hope all works out for your family and your Golden.

ETA: Yes, there is nothing wrong with eating grass. As another poster said there are far things worse then grass. Also, a few times a day get Moxie's attention with a treat (big one that is very visual to her) and bring her by the crate and say "get in" or whatever your command is "kennel" whatever throw the big treat in and she should go in. Praise her well and try not to shut the door every single time you put her in. A few times a day throw the treat in hold it closed for a second and then let her out and so on and so forth. I had a male that when I said "get in" he would run to the nearest crate and darn near flip it over he would get in with such vigor and excitment. All my dogs get in when told but none like him.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kristin, it's a good idea to drape something light over her crate. As for eating grass, if that's all she's stuffing down her puppy throat, it's not a big deal. Watch for rocks, sharp sticks, small kid toys, etc., as the little buggers can get in trouble quickly from scarfing down indigestible items. By the way, no dog I've ever had liked Kong anything. None have liked Nylabones either until my current rescue boy, who loves them. When she starts teething with a vengeance, dampen a washcloth, throw it in the freezer and give it to her to chew on....soothes the gums and deals with the need to chew!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you still have contact with the breeder? If you can, take a towel and rub the mom down with it, then put that in the crate with the puppy. It worked amazingly well for Max. 
I think you're just stressed right now. I can't imagine dealing with kids and a puppy all at once, every day, I have to do that twice a month and by the end of the day I'm ready for a glass or seven of wine and a couple ativans. 
There are still moments of frustration with Max, but he is my lovedog, and I hope you can get through these early days.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> .... while I cooked dinner. We had friends over with three young kids, and she had a great time running around the backyard while they played. That tired her out enough that she didn't mind going back into her crate while we ate.
> 
> 
> Two questions: Is it ok for her to be eating the grass? It's not chemically treated.
> ...


Wow, you cooked dinner and had people over with their kids (and yours)--all while having just brought home a new puppy! I think you underestimated what you can accomplish!

Congrats on not chemically treating your lawn! Your family and pets will live longer and healthier lives

Liver bits and cream cheese are really strong flavors... Maybe just put a liver bit in a small container with a bit of your regular kibble and let it soak up the flavor for a day--then use the kibble as training treats. It will be a tasty treat but won't upset her system.

It sounds like you had a good day and I am very happy things are better!:wavey:


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing a great job. Our 9 month old Golden was our first dog ever and although I had done a lot of research and we were prepared for the puppy, I remember the second day he was home thinking what have we done, i can't do this, it is harder then I thought...(and he had slept through the first night!). 

I had friends who had told me about the anxiety they felt when they bought their puppy home and I never expected I would go through the same..but I did as do many dog owners.

My advice is yes it is normal to feel this way, and yes it will get easier once you get into a routine. It sounds like you are doing all the right things and a crate is the best way to train and house train. 

I look back now on those early days and weeks and realise I was like a zombie. It is so much easier when they get a little older and despite the cuteness of young puppies, it is nice once they get to a few months old and are less reliant.

The other thing I found was that I would have questions about things he was or wasn't doing, but as they grow and change so quickly when they are young, the thing you worry about today has gone away tomorrow, so just relax and enjoy your puppy. It is the most rewarding experience I have ever had. Good Luck!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How did today go?


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

*Sunday recap*

Hi everyone,

Today went really well with Moxie, in large part because my parents are visiting and my husband is home. Turns out, if you have three other adults to help with the puppy and two young kids, the whole thing is a breeze.  We'll see how things go when my husband is traveling and the 'rents have decamped to Florida.

Moxie had just one accident in the house today, which was my fault because I was laying on the kitchen floor trying to take photos of her and saw her squat through the viewfinder. :doh:

I'll try to attach a couple of photos from this evening. You have all been so kind; thanks again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope things continue to go well. Positive vibes coming your way!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Hang in there, is so worth it !! 
I know what you are going throug too, we got Takoda middle of July and it took a few days for him to eat good, potty train and play with toys. Plus we have a 4 yr old Lab/Dal mix who had to get used to having a puppy following her around and biting on her legs, neck, ect. LOL I was forever saying "now what do you have in your mouth, drop it!" They do find everything that is on the floor or out in the yard.

Mine is a grass puller/eater too, but he seems to be slowing down on the grass thing now. He's more interested in the mulch, rocks, and garden! First time I saw red in his poop, I panicked thinking he was bleeding! Further inspection, it was tomatoe skin and I know he was in the garden because he left his toys in there and also had started a nice hole to China ! There were many times I thought to myself, what did I do, am I really up to raising a puppy? But as soon as you seen those sweet puppy eyes, get a puppy kiss, or look at how funny he's sleeping belly up, you forget all the hard things we have to deal with day to day. 

The sleeping will bet better with time, just like a baby. I did find out that times when he was barking so much at night was he was thristy! So I got one of those dishes that you can hook on the kennel and how he wakes up, goes and gets a drink , then lays back down. Summer is hot for a Golden and they need lots of water and if you have the kennel that has the extra piece to make it smaller, do that so they don't go potty in their bed. Then when they start to grow you can take it out or move it alittle. Seemed to work for us, never an accident in the kennel. 

I have also noticed a different kind of bark he does when he needs to go potty, so listen to her bark and her actions, see if you can pick up on any differences. 

Another thing we found that helped with our other dog when she was a pup was to get one of those BIG stuffed toys, and give it a name, keep it in the kennel, Takoda sleeps with it everynight, uses it like a pillow or lays over it, replaces the litter mates, so he doesn't feel so alone at night. He brings it out and plays with it too, I just make sure "Ninja Turtle" goes back in the kennel everytime I kennel him. Our Gracie has a "Big Blue" dog and still keeps it in her kennel. Over the 4 yrs , we have had to replace Big Blue a couple of times, and I have sewn it back up many times!! I will attach a couple of pics with their big toys. 

Extra help to tire her out is always a plus, that's why it's nice to have two dogs, they can play and get a good workout, but having visitors, neighbors, family or friends works out great too. 

None of my dogs ever like kongs or nyla bones either! The edible bones work thou! Just watch when it gets down to a small piece and then take it away so they don't try to swallow it whole. 

It will get better !!
Deb


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Another thing we found that helped with our other dog when she was a pup was to get one of those BIG stuffed toys, and give it a name, keep it in the kennel, Takoda sleeps with it everynight, uses it like a pillow or lays over it, replaces the litter mates, so he doesn't feel so alone at night. He brings it out and plays with it too, I just make sure "Ninja Turtle" goes back in the kennel everytime I kennel him. Our Gracie has a "Big Blue" dog and still keeps it in her kennel. Over the 4 yrs , we have had to replace Big Blue a couple of times, and I have sewn it back up many times!! I will attach a couple of pics with their big toys.
> 
> Deb


How do you keep a new pup from eating the stuffed animal? I am worried about leaving stuff in the crate with him...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad things eased up for you a bit.. keep up the good work.. remember, just as with a human enfant... it is normal for them to just go when they have to.. you are making a habit for them by getting them to the right place when they need to go.. Keeping you in our thoughts!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I have found out if I just leave the one big toy in the crate, they don't unstuff it, it becomes their special toy and treat it nice. If they bring it out of the crate to play with, I watch them so they don't destroy it, let them play a few minutes with it, then back into the kennel it goes. They will find other toys to play with. I have a wicker basket I use as a toy box, I pick up toys at night, then they go find ones they want to play with in the toy box, don't worry, soon they will be all out on the floor again! LOL Sometimes I will leave out some of the favorite toys all the time and put the rest in the toy basket. If the toy gets a whole in it, pick it up right away, so they don't get used to unstuffing them. 

I tell them it has to go to the ER and stick it in a bag and put it in the closet. When I feel like hand sewing I bring the bag out and stitch up the whole, the dogs tend to sit and watch me do it, I tell them they need to get fixed first , then they can have it back. Sometimes they will lay on the floor in front of me and wait until I am gone, then it's like a new reward when I give them the toy back! 
Deb


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

As I keep telling my wife, with puppies it gets much better much more quickly than with kids.


----------

